# Self Tanning Mishap-help!



## Hikaru-chan (May 1, 2005)

Clinique toner is great for removing fake tan mistakes if not try rubbing some lemon juice on the area.


----------



## Shoe Crazy (May 1, 2005)

I use build a tan by neutrogena and I liked it...is the spray worth buying? I was nervous of it when i saw it. I'm always up for something new if I know it works well.


----------



## star_dust2006 (May 2, 2005)

right now, i use neutrogena build a tan because i havent gotten any of my usual self tanner from my mom's work, but if you want a really nice fake tan that isnt orangy at all, try st. tropez. its one of allure's editior's choice award and i think its the best! it last about 5 days without re-applying. even though its pricier then the ones like neutrogena, its a awesome invesment!

hope that helps


----------



## kiwicleopatra (May 5, 2005)

I tried the same one, I guess I sprayed too much on lol
You could see drip marks...


----------

